# Is She Pregnant? With Twins? New Here...



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

This is my first post, and I'm wondering (hoping) that Elsie is pregnant with twins.
Elsie is my 2 year old Alpine. This will be her second kidding.
She was bred once November 1, 2010. The 150th day would be March 31.

Did I take good pics of her? Or will I need to get closer pics, or at another angle?

Her Pooch (Is the pic too dark?) :










Her Front, Side, Back, and Top view:





































And a little something extra...










Does she look pregnant with twins?

I've also been keeping track of her poll smell for the little poll-smell-kid-gender thingy  In case, it works  Hoping I get at least one doe! ray:

January 5: smelled like dirt or dirty goat, no buck smell.
January 13-Feb5: Same
Feb. 25: Nothing, slight dirt smell.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome!
I can't pooch test, but she's cute 
Hope she's got a doe for you.
Caryn


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not real great at the pooch test thing yet, sorry! But I have to say she is cute! BTW, the poll test never worked for me! And all 4 of my does that kidded this year had 1 doe and 1 buck LOL But it is fun to try anyway!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not a pooch reader either, but it does look like she's starting to develop a bit of an udder if she's been completely dried off before. I was able to start feeling babies kick when the does were about as far along as your girl should be. Can you feel any kicking from tiny hooves under her belly, right in front of her udder?
I wish we could tell how many. I had a doe that looked like a walrus last year and just kidded one big doeling. This year she doesn't look so wide, but I can feel kicking on both sides at the same time so I think twins. :shrug: 
It's fun to guess and makes the waiting more enjoyable. Welcome to The Goat Spot! :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a newbie too so i'm not sure either! Welcome BTW :wave: She's pretty though!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome :wave: I'm not a pooch reader either but here is a pic of my alpine and she is due few days before yours.Extreme difference but I don't know how many she is caring so hard to tell.Has she came back into heat? You could have the vet ultrasound her.Ours charges just $10 to do it if I take them to him


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow $10?????? It cost me $90!!!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

If he makes a farm visit it's $50 plus $10 each goat ultrasound.Wow $90 EGADS! I would shop around for a new vet


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I would need a Picture with better lighting its too dark to see. But also I would feel in front of the udder for movement, Our sanneen was bred and I swore there was no way she took cause she didn't get any bigger, she hid it very well, ended up with trips who came early and didn't make it, but I really knew she was bred after I felt the baby's moving.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks to all the compliments about her!
Yes, I felt her belly, in front of her udder, and I felt little kicks and flutters. She is already getting milk in her udder.
I'll try taking more pics with better lighting...


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Well if you felt kicking then she is pregnant :thumb: No way of telling how many though really :shrug: Good luck and happy kidding!!! post pictures!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

She had her kids yesterday! Both :kidred: !!
Their names are Willow and Aspen. Aspen is the two-tone chamoisee.
Does anyone know how to tell the difference between cou clair and cou blanc?
Trying to figure out Willow's color....when I register them.
If you don't know, please ask any Alpine breeders around here who might know.

Pics!

Aspen laying down...










Aspen standing...










Willow and Momma....










Willow..


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How beautiful! They both look SO Good and cute and healthy! Congratulations on 2 girls... (and mommy is a very cute girl too)


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Willow is cou blanc and I'm not sure on Aspen.WOW BEAUTIFUL KIDS!! Congrats on twin doelings!! That's awesome!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! WOW she was REALLY hiding those kids...her belly didn't look big enough for 2!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks you guys! 
They are already trying to leap around! So cute!

JessaLynn, how can you tell between the two "cou" colors?  Elsie, their mother, is cou clair, it said on her papers. But Willow looks almost the same, except she has a white bottom, Elsie doesn't...


----------

